# Swapping Hoyt gtx cam with sprial cams



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

You need to look at the tune chart for the DL you want, keeping in mind that Spirals can run a little long and work best when sized short. Then you have to find the cams and string/cable lengths listed for the DL you want.
You don't even want to know how much Hoyt charges for new cams, best to look for used in the classifieds on here.

-Grant


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

If I remember correctly you will lose draw weight going from GTX to Spirals. Something on the order of 5 to 10 lbs.


----------



## TURBOTECH (Oct 23, 2005)

that is correct you will loose poundage, due to the limb deflection being different.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

sure you lose some poundage but you also will get a bow that even 5 lb.s less to pull is faster with the spirals.if you know your exact draw length ,like was posted look at tune chart for the correct number on spiral for your draw length,then check out on archery talk accessories for cam and mods buy what you need maybe that person you buy spirals from has the right strings too ? otherwise you need 3 different length strings as you can see on the hoyt tune chart. the answer is yes you can change the cams and the strings yourself it will just take time , money and the right stuff found to do it, but you will save some money doing it yourself with used hoyt spirals, i have.good luck


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

Following this thread, thinking about making the switch as well.


----------



## Cody Franceschi (Sep 26, 2014)

If any of you switch to spirals, I need #5 GTX Cams and I have 4.0 RH spirals silver/chrome. I would buy your gtx cams in lightning speed or trade ya cams. If you are interested PM me please. 

Thanks,
Cody


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Check the Brand Specific (Hoyt) forum, also Frankenbow in the same section. Someone will direct you to a person or thread that could help you. Here is a youtube link you should also see https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JvwjUKBl0o This video was made by fellow AT member "Bowbender".

I'm also looking for a set of #2 GTX RH cams myself. Shoot me a PM if you come across or hear of any available.


----------

